# What's A Shooting Board?



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's a simple thingie you can make, which is basically just a guide. This video shows how a shooting board can improve miters.
.




 











 







.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

A shooting board is also a guide used with a hand plane to true the edge of a board.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mveach said:


> A shooting board is also a guide used with a hand plane to true the edge of a board.


There are many uses for a shooting board and a hand plane. The above video was more related to miters. Shooting boards are also good as a guide for hand planing edges and faces.











 







.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

jbax123 said:


> A Shooting Board is a woodworking accessory which is used in combination with a hand plane to trim and square up the edges and ends of boards.


Oh Boy! Now I will have to call my buddy and patch up things with him. I asked him the other day what was the best way to keep the edges of a board one was planing square and he told me to use a shooting board. I thought he said a shooting broad, so I told him to go fly a kite. I already have a "throwing broad" that does enough damage without giving her a gun to boot.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Woodworkers Websters*



jbax123 said:


> A Shooting Board is a woodworking accessory which is used in combination with a hand plane to trim and square up the edges and ends of boards.


Written by an English major I presume. Seemed real similar to the post no. 2 to me. :blink: bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Think now most associate them with planes........there was a time when it applied to other tools/uses.They can be used for handsaws(DT's,backsaws)and can be put to good effect with sanding blocks.....to keep from rounding over.I still call a pce we use in mitre bx a shooter.Its a backer bd of sorts...........but its higher than whatever you're cutting and gets indexed for every cut.Its mainly for lining up the cut on certain parts that have zero tolerances.Don't use it that often but it is rather convenient.BW


----------



## AndrewJayden (Mar 26, 2011)

The shooting board is primarily used for accurately squaring and cleaning up the end grain of timber or cleaning and adjusting miters.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

All other things aside. I am in awe of that man's hand tool skills.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Very cool to watch

I have a primitive one for cutting small pieces 










and this to true up the miter


----------

